

Show HN: Twitter directory, search by country, gender, category and more - linux_devil
http://new.beevolve.com/twitter/bio-results/?bsearch=&opt_country=us&opt_city_state=&opt_gender=all&opt_category=&options_type=advanced

======
sabret00the
In terms of category, there needs to be a "None of the above"/"general non-
celebrity"

~~~
linux_devil
Yes , that could be added , though there are non celebrities on most of the
twitter categories too , results are sorted by number of followers so
celebrities happen to be on first page

